# Palm Springs in June?



## Mydogs2big (Oct 7, 2007)

I've bought a TS at Palm Canyon Resort & Spa and made a reservation for mid-June.  I've never been to Palm Springs, but we like to golf and my 18 yr old will have graduated and be out of school for the trip along with a friend.

Is it too hot to enjoy outdoor activities mid-June?  And do you have any suggestions for activities other than golf?

When is the latest we should go in the spring or the earliest we should go in the fall?

Or will June be O.K?  Please help.  Thanks


----------



## barndweller (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my....HOT,HOT,HOT. Did I mention it will be hot? May would probably be HOT, too. June we're talking 100+ every day.(But it's a dry heat  doesn't help)

But...we just returned from 2 weeks mid-Sept. when it should have been HOT but was very nice..only 90ish during the day. Great rates on golf but you have to play early am.

There are lots of great museums, a big waterpark, hiking trails,restaurants, etc. The Thursday street fair is a blast. Palm Springs Follies & some great shows at the various casinos.

It could be a very fun trip but you need to realize it will be very hot during the day & plan to be inside or by a nice pool during the heat of the day.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much, although I'm disappointed.  

I'm in Oregon where September in hotter than June.  Like I said I don't know what to expect in Palm Springs.  Maybe September before school starts back up would be a better choice.


----------



## applegirl (Oct 7, 2007)

*Still great in June*

The Palm Springs area is so beautiful. You are in for a treat. We own at Marriott Shadow Ridge but usually stay at Marritt Desert Springs Villas.

Yes, it will be hot, but there are no guarantees you won't have a cool spell either. June is very unpredictable around here (we live 1 1/2 hours away).
We just finished staying there the first 2 weeks of September. Yes, it was very hot, but we worked out a pretty nice schedule. We went to the pool in the mornings, did other indoor things during the hot part of the day (like take naps and laze around; this is a vacation after all, right?) and then went to the pool for a while after dinner. It was a great routine and the kids loved it 
(1 and 4 years old).

 You will easily be able to take very enjoyable walks in the early morning and late evenings and you will just have to get a little creative (like take naps and laze around).  Some people like to be on the go ALL THE TIME during vacation, but this past trip there was actually the best family vacation we have ever had.  It truly felt like a vacation.  If you expecting the best and expect to have a good time no matter what the weather, :whoopie: you will definitely enjoy yourself.  I was kind of dreading our two week trip there because I knew it was going to be really hot, but I was proved wrong and just changed my attitude. It was hard to not enjoy the beautiful resort we stayed at!

I do have some specific ideas for inside activities but don't have the time to post that right now. Will add later.


----------



## Quimby4 (Oct 7, 2007)

Roll the dice...you never know about Palm Springs, California weather in June.  Could be nice in the 80's, 90's or 100's.  Our weather has been varied, especially recently.

Some people are so disappointed when visiting the coast in June because of the "gloom" and fog.  

I think you are better off in June for more milder weather then Sept.  The fall brings Santa Ana winds, like we have now and hotter temps.   Plus I think the night will cool a little more in June...

No matter what, think positive and have a Great time!!!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 7, 2007)

Mydogs2big said:


> I'm in Oregon ......



One thing you won't have in Palm Springs in June that you probably have in June in Portland is rain!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are the Seasonal Averages for Palm Springs.  Note that the record high for June is nearly 120 degrees and the Avg. high is about 105.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 8, 2007)

Mydogs2big said:


> Thank you so much, although I'm disappointed.
> 
> I'm in Oregon where September in hotter than June.  Like I said I don't know what to expect in Palm Springs.  Maybe September before school starts back up would be a better choice.



I live just an hour away from Palm Springs. June vs September is a gamble either way. It can be hotter in June or September. We usually get a very hot spell in September though this year we didn't. We frequently visit Palm Springs for 2-3 night stays but would never go there in June-September. It is quite common to have 110+ temps in both June and September.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2007)

We also own at Palm Canyon via our MGV points. Visited in the summer and the kids just loved the huge pool area. 

Many of the resorts in PS have "mist" by the pool areas so that a light spray of mist can keep you cool even if it's >100. Palm canyon's pool has these "Mist". But even with them you can't walk on the pool deck without flip flops anywhere at isn't soaking wet.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone.  I changed my reservation to Mid-April.

Sorry my son will miss another vacation, but he can always come after graduating college if he doesn't get a Job right away.

(Horrible, of me. And not really true, he gets to go places sometimes)

We Portlanders are used to year round comfortable, even if wet.

A couple cold days, a couple hot days, but mostly fresh and cool or warm and breezy.  By the way, we get as much sunshine as Florida despite our rain!!

We would surely have wilted away in 105+ degrees, so I'm thankful for the warning and am looking forward to meeting Palm Springs.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 9, 2007)

Mydogs2big said:


> We Portlanders are used to year round comfortable, even if wet.
> 
> A couple cold days, a couple hot days, but mostly fresh and cool or warm and breezy.  By the way, we get as much sunshine as Florida despite our rain!!



I have lived in both Portland OR and SE Florida. As far as Portland being comfortable year around, that is a matter of preference. To me, the climate in Portland is miserable, damp and dreary. I can guarantee that Portland doesn't even come close on the number of sunny days. You don't have to take my word for it. Below is a link that proves it.

http://www.thudscave.com/petroglyphs/pdf/us_sunshine.pdf

I have heard folks from Seattle making the same claim. They base this on the annual precipitation which is not an indicator of the amount of sunshine. In Florida, when it rains, it pours for an hour or so and is sunny the rest of the day. In Portland and Seattle it rains continuously for days on end.

The Southern California coast is closer to comfortable all year of any place in the US. Actually, I prefer the inland valleys of California. But it is all a matter of preference.

By the way, April should be a great time for visiting Palm Springs.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't seem to pull up the link, but I believe you.  The person from Seattle probably watches the same news people as I do.  I'm sure you know I'm not talking about dry days.  The news people make reference to us and our sunshine in the "did you know" and solar power argument.  Maybe Florida is overcast quite a bit.  And you're right about comfortable is a preference.  You obviously like to work, sleep and exert yourself in a much warmer setting.  And of course I like to lay around (vacation) in it.  I'm going to Palm springs for the first time in 2 weeks.  I'm sure it will be warmer and dryer than here!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 10, 2007)

Mydogs2big said:


> I can't seem to pull up the link, but I believe you.  The person from Seattle probably watches the same news people as I do.  I'm sure you know I'm not talking about dry days.  The news people make reference to us and our sunshine in the "did you know" and solar power argument.  Maybe Florida is overcast quite a bit.  And you're right about comfortable is a preference.  You obviously like to work, sleep and exert yourself in a much warmer setting.  And of course I like to lay around (vacation) in it.  I'm going to Palm springs for the first time in 2 weeks.  I'm sure it will be warmer and dryer than here!



No, Florida is not overcast very much at all. It is quite common for it to be bright and Sunny until mid-afternoon when it will pour rain for an hour or so and then be sunny the rest of the day. This is typical tropical or sub-tropical weather.

You need to have the Acrobat Reader installed in order to display the information from the web site as it is pdf. I have no trouble with the link I posted.

Enjoy yourself in Palm Springs. We live just an hour from there and frequently visit there for 2-3 night stays.


----------

